
Ask HN: What a tool to discover indie games should have? - soneca
As my next side project, I want to build a website that helps people discover good indie games that match their gamer profile.<p>What features, info, UI this tool should have to be useful as an indie game discovery tool?
======
wazanator
Look at Steam's Discovery Queue. Make a better version of that and have it
work on mobile. Throw in the features of CheapShark (multiple store price
comparison and email alerts are the big ones).

Import my Steam profile data and use that to help seed.

Have it pull from more then one store front but nothing unheard of, stick to
sites like Steam, Humble, Gog, itch.io, etc. Don't use G2A.

------
wingerlang
I found this site to be quite good at recommending movies
[https://www.taste.io/movies](https://www.taste.io/movies). The actual usage
is quite fun as well.

